# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Pegasus Touch (Resin Printer) + SuperVat for sale { Like NEW/Great Price}

## Rango_Kevin

I no longer have the time or space to dedicate for this printer. I am currently working on my thesis and would like to sell my Pegasus Touch to reinvest into class related work.

The printer is in perfect condition and has not been used often. During my ownership of the printer, I have upgraded the laser Diode directly through Full Spectrum Laser and purchased the SuperVat which accelerates printing speed and never clouds like the traditional PDMS Vat.


I am looking for a buyer that is willing to pick up the printer in LA if interested .

SELLING : Pegasus Touchr+ Upgraded laser + Supervat = $2,200 !!!!


(Retail value : $3,250+) Savings of over $1,000
Contact

Rango.kevin@gmail.com

----------


## khosim24h

Thanks for sharing !

----------

